# Black Widow



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

My wife just killed a small black widow in our kitchen.
It may have just found its way in due to all of the rain we've been getting in central Texas, but does one mean we have a problem?

As soon as the rain leaves us, I'll spray the perimeter of the house again with pesticide. Just curious if one black widow meas i have a problem and if there's something else I should do.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

JayGo said:


> … Just curious if one black widow meas i have a problem …


https://www.pestworld.org/pest-guide/spiders/black-widow-spiders/

"…_the black widow's venom is reported to be 15 times stronger than a rattlesnake's and can cause muscle aches and nausea, as well as make breathing difficult_."

If ^it^ walks and talks like a problem, chances are ^it^ IS a problem!



JayGo said:


> … and if there's something else I should do.


Speaking for myself, I am certain I would quickly become the world's - or at least my neighborhood's - foremost expert on all things black widowy …

https://animalcorner.org/animals/black-widow-spider/

https://www.britannica.com/animal/black-widow-spider

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latrodectus_mactans

Finally, read the *TLF "Interior / Exterior Pest Control Thread*" - it was a game changer for me, as far as turning around the insect pressure around our home in the woods …: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=6476&start=140


----------



## Orion Nebula (Apr 22, 2020)

It doesn't mean you have a "problem" outside of the spider not being a good idea to mess with. I always get one or two in my garage, along with various others and they will wander inside now and then. Heavy rains ALWAYS seem to increase the amount or random things roaming about also. I don't blame them... lol

Pesticide wise, make sure you use something that will actually kill them. Standard sprays like Home Defense won't unless you nail them directly. I use Onslaught: Fastcap spider & scorpion, capsulated pesticides will stick to their legs and transfer onto their food. Or straight into their mouthparts if they groom themselves.


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

@440mag @Orion Nebula, thanks gents.

Amd thanks, Orion, for the Onslaught suggestion. I'll look into that one. I think you got what I was asking. While the severity of a black widow spider bite is well known, I was just more curious if one meant there is a ton of them...like ants. Sure hope not. 🙏🏼 Haven't seen one since.


----------



## Orion Nebula (Apr 22, 2020)

Most web dwellers are fairly easy to control, and are much less likely to "infest" any area that isn't optimal (indoors). There just isn't a food source for them and it's high traffic. Wandering spiders like recluse's will infest homes, but that's because they roam after dark undisturbed.

My only "expert" background though is having arachnophobia while living in the midwest. So I have spent a lot of time on pest control forums, and freaking out about everything I see. lol

Anyhow I wouldn't worry about it if you haven't seen anymore. That lady got lost...


----------

